# betta colors



## *kika* (Aug 21, 2005)

i heard that bettas come only in three colors-blue, yellow, and red. is that true???


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Nope. Not true at all they come in mixtures of the three and much more. I have seen brown bettas and white bettas and an assortment of colors. I have heard of green bettas and orange bettas, bettas are like the rainbow.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I saw the prettiest betta the other day...it was blue with pink fins...I wish I could have gottten it but...I dont remember why I didnt get it but I am sure it was a pretty good reason.


----------



## *kika* (Aug 21, 2005)

thanks for the help. i once had a red betta (not any more) but hope to have a blue betta (my favorite color). currently have 2 goldfish-millie & coral. millie has a swelled tummy & worried that she's pregnant.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Dont know much about goldfish, so I cant help you there.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

goldfish do not get pregnant. They are egg layers and normally spawn in the spring.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to have a wonderful little goldfish, but when I went away on vacation somehow my mom accidentally killed him... :-(


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

interesting...I had a goldfish once upon a time...it was fat and gold and it swam upside down sometimes...interesting I know.


----------



## Kat1011 (Aug 19, 2005)

My new betta has a lavender and pink body with coral colored fins. At the pet shop there was quite a few white "clear" colored ones with a spot of color on the tail or so. They were really beautiful!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

All white bettas look awsome!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

hahah Hugo is such a cool name!! Good job Baby


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

check out this site...they sell a bunch of different types of bettas and colors and combinations...

http://www.bluebettausa.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas, unfortunately do not come in all those colors. What you see is not not what color they are (if that makes sense to you yet). I'll try to explain briefly through Genetics.

Better yet, here is a link............
http://www.deepbluebettas.com/genetics.shtml

There are no purple bettas. That is nothing but a red bettas with blue wash or vice versa.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Kiki... When you say you have two goldfish and are hoping to get a Betta.. you're not thinking of putting them in the same tank! Are you? lol - probably stupid question.. but - you know  And my Female Siamese Fighting Fish is very pale coloured..Her body is white/pink with a few speckles of orange and her fins are turquoise speckled with pink


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Check the different variations on aquabid.com, ignore the prices, they're insulting.

I recently ran accross this site, I almost want a betta after looking at these. Ignore these prices too, the company is based in Thailand, and their currency is the Baht.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Oooh- they are abit pricey seeing as mine was £3.25


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Quality bettas can run a pretty penny. But you get what you pay for. Good genetics, very healthy bettas that aren't usually farm raised.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Check the different variations on aquabid.com, ignore the prices, they're insulting.
> 
> I recently ran accross this site, I almost want a betta after looking at these. Ignore these prices too, the company is based in Thailand, and their currency is the Baht.


i have to disagree with this. yes, some fish on there is a rip off, but there is also some betta really worth that much to get it. the betta that you normally see in pet store is nothing compare to those high quality betta. i am not saying pet store betta is trash, but those quality betta on aquabid is worth that much money. like simpte said, what you pay for is what you get.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

*kika* said:


> i heard that bettas come only in three colors-blue, yellow, and red. is that true???


get back to topic, i know i am little late on this but this is not true at all. there is green, truquoise, white, black, copper, light metallic color.... there is plenty out there and one color can have different genetic make up. for example, black can be melano black(black betta have some thing in their color pigment call melano) or it is marble betta with black color on it. it is plenty of color out there for us to learn to it is a long way to go. if you want to know more information, go to IBC website (www.ibcbettas.org) and click on member site. you will see tons of great link to some good website.


----------

